# Protools and Vista



## sotzo (Aug 17, 2008)

I have Protools for Win XP and now have a new computer that has Vista. Is there a patch or other piece of software that would allow me to use the Protools for XP on my new Vista machine?


----------



## sotzo (Aug 22, 2008)

Any thoughts from the pro tools users out there?


----------



## Quickened (Aug 22, 2008)

I've only tinkered with it once but i would like to add that i love Tom Waits


----------

